# Your SO's initial reaction to your body



## Barbsjw (Mar 10, 2020)

How did your SO react to your body (and/or you to their's if you're a FA) the first time you were intimate?

I thought Roger was a big beautiful bear of a man, no complaints. . I wasn't sure he'd be impressed by my body, I kept saying,"you won't like what you're about to see." He kept reassuring me I was sexy and beautiful. I said it again as I went to take off my (granny) panties. I dropped them on the floor and his smile just grew. I felt so loved and validated in that moment. As we cuddled afterwards, I asked about his reaction to my bush (I assumed it would freak him out, given porn's disdain for it). He assured me he loved my soft, furry body.


----------



## landshark (Mar 10, 2020)

My wife was much smaller when we met. There was no initial “reaction” for either of us because we sort of slowly built up to it our first time together.

love this topic though. I remember previous partners hesitant to take off their clothes as if I was going to be surprised she was concealing a fat girl underneath there! One I’ve mentioned here a few times was hesitant at first because her husband had recently left her for a thinner more conventionally “hot” woman. She was hesitant with her 5’2 and 358 pound body until she realized I legitimately adored what I had with her. Then she flipped the switch and more or less dominated me.

Back to my wife, because her body has changed so much during our time together our approach to image with each other has evolved. She went through a phase where she hated her body and I wasn’t allowed to adore it. Now she still isn’t happy but expects the adoration from me.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 4, 2020)

in my case... my wife has gained about half her weight since we got married. at first she was slightly , deliciously curvy, you could even say chubby probably, and she was super concious about her weight and about any roll that may escape over the jeans waist. she prefered light out when she was naked and tried to cover any views i may get on her full body. i think we have improved a lot from that point. not only the weight gain has helped but she is a bit more in peace with being overweight as well. we have not come to the point of celebrating her gaining weight but at least she is eating freely and when clothes don't fit she does get angry at first but eventually ends up buying bigger clothes. i am more than fine with that.


----------



## Tempere (May 4, 2020)

My wife has joked about my small paunch stating just don’t let it get so big that I cannot see everything below it. She doesn’t focus at all intimately on it.

As to her, only recently had she allowed me to grab her firming roll and display affection to her belly. She doesn’t feel she can get sexy lingierie though, which I’ve assure isn’t true as she’s just barely over the 200 lb mark.


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2020)

I’d say that my husband (my almost boyfriend back then) loved seeing me naked and being intimate with me, judging by his big b- ...never mind. I remember he asked to touch and kiss certain parts of my body before doing so (a true southern gentleman), and he later told me he was surprised by my rather un-southernly, un-ladylike bedroom knowledge. In person, I come across as quiet or reserved to people I’m not familiar with, and I had only known him for a few weeks during our first intimate night. He stopped by my house and surprised me with flowers and chocolates the next evening after work because he didn’t want me to feel like his feelings had changed after having sex with me. I told you, southern gentleman!

As far as my reaction to seeing his body...I didn’t really have one. I was more turned on by his tattoos and his intelligence. But now that he’s almost 100 pounds fatter than that day, I get turned on by way more than just his tattoos.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 6, 2020)

I briefly had a romantic relationship with my last feeder. She’d put a good 50lbs on me before we met up. She said one of the sexiest things a feeder can say to her feedee.
“Shit baby, look at you... look at how fat I made you!”

#SoHottt


----------



## Jaycee (May 6, 2020)

First time seeing my hubby's body for the first time was the also the first time we ever hung out in person ( woops!!) The first thought that ran through my head, when he took his clothes off was, "ohh he's a lot smaller in person than he looks with clothes on or in pictures," (body wise, not d**k) I was kinda taken back but it didn't stop nothing. He really liked my body, a lot. I was/am the smallest girl he's been with. Which he likes that I am as that's his type. He thought being he's bigger he couldn't get smaller girls. 

It wasn't a great first time squeaky wheels on the bed frame, kept hitting the wall, and a squeaky mattress!! Oh and his Mom and Step dad came back mid way through so we were trying to be quiet... Fun time haha  

I was also terrified we wasn't going to talk to me, he just wanted some, but obviously he did we're married with a baby now.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 6, 2020)

@Jaycee we have to keep our bed away from the wall too.  Otherwise we'd CONSTANTLY wreck the wall plaster.


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2020)

Our 7 year old’s room is just on the other side of the wall our bed is against, and we literally just got our new bed frame in the mail today due to the squeaky metal!


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 6, 2020)

An ex knew me when I was thin in high school and then a few years after school school and about 150 lbs later the response was “ you got fat ”


----------



## Jaycee (May 6, 2020)

@Barbsjw we have socks and a blanket wrapped around the bedframe as anti hit the wall barriers  

@Corey Glad you got your new one! Squeaky bedframes suck haha


----------



## Tempere (May 7, 2020)

No bedframes in danger here. Just a few pairs of blown out underwear and ill fitting shirts between the two of us.


----------



## Barrett (May 7, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> “ you got fat ”



"Woozy Face"  is positive (kind of a "dreamy look"?), right?
I don't want to give a "Like" to a negative reaction.


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> An ex knew me when I was thin in high school and then a few years after school school and about 150 lbs later the response was “ you got fat ”



did you say “you’re welcome!”


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> did you say “you’re welcome!”


Lol I believe I said ‘I know’


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Lol I believe I said ‘I know’



haha, good enough. I hope it was a “damn straight” kind of “i know” and not an embarrassed one!


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> haha, good enough. I hope it was a “damn straight” kind of “i know” and not an embarrassed one!


it definitely was!


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> it definitely was!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Barbsjw (May 21, 2020)

@happily_married it's a "Star Wars" reference.


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> @happily_married it's a "Star Wars" reference.



I’m Star Wars illiterate.


----------



## RVGleason (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’m Star Wars illiterate.


----------



## thatgirl007 (May 21, 2020)

My ex hated my weight and was constantly wanting me to lose. I tried but when we broke up, I felt so much freedom! I promptly gained 100 pounds, haha. Hearing your stories is inspiring!


----------



## Barrett (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’m Star Wars illiterate.


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

thatgirl007 said:


> My ex hated my weight and was constantly wanting me to lose. I tried but when we broke up, I felt so much freedom! I promptly gained 100 pounds, haha. Hearing your stories is inspiring!



good for you!


----------



## Jaycee (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’m Star Wars illiterate.




Me too!! I've never seen a single one


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> Me too!! I've never seen a single one


I’ve seen a few of them but haven’t taken to them the way a lot of people have.


----------



## Tempere (May 21, 2020)

I’ve seen them all except the really new ones since Solo. They got worse after the phantom menace progressively.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 21, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’ve seen a few of them but haven’t taken to them the way a lot of people have.





Tempere said:


> I’ve seen them all except the really new ones since Solo. They got worse after the phantom menace progressively.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Tempere (May 21, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Blasphemy!



I am truly sorry to disappoint. I’m still Star Wars>Star Trek, just have a hard time appreciating the newer stuff versus the originals.


----------



## Jaycee (May 22, 2020)

happily_married said:


> I’ve seen a few of them but haven’t taken to them the way a lot of people have.




Oh that would make me more star wars illiterate lol If anyone is counting I've never seen a single Harry Potter movie either


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

Tempere said:


> I’m still Star Wars>Star Trek



Whoa. OK, I love me some _Star Wars_, but let's not get crazy here.


----------



## landshark (May 22, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> Oh that would make me more star wars illiterate lol If anyone is counting I've never seen a single Harry Potter movie either


I’m with you on that one! Haven’t seen a single episode of game of thrones either!


----------



## Tempere (May 22, 2020)

Have not seen a single Harry Potter, nor want to. However, I’ve seen all of Game of Thrones.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Lol I believe I said ‘I know’



A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 6, 2020)

Our clothes were off within a minute of us getting home from the airport and didn't get put back on until we went out for Chinese later that evening. I'd say we reacted positively to each other's bodies.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Jun 6, 2020)

All I remember thinking was that he was absolutely beautiful and that I got my hands on him right away. It was exciting and intoxicating. Also, @Jaycee I had the same situation of being the only small girl he'd ever been with, but it seems as though I am now a type he didn't know he had!


----------



## Joker (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't have a SO.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't care to share the many delicious experiences I've had regarding this subject in public, but then, again, I am something of an "odd duck" as one ex-girlfriend said. A girlfriend who went away for 3 weeks and came back and her eyes bulged out of her head for a brief second when she saw what she saw - oh, the rapture!


----------



## Kenkool (Jun 7, 2020)

My wife loves how fat I’ve gotten she says your getting chunky and loves it. When we first met i wasn’t as big as i am now.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 22, 2020)

thatgirl007 said:


> My ex hated my weight and was constantly wanting me to lose. I tried but when we broke up, I felt so much freedom! I promptly gained 100 pounds, haha. Hearing your stories is inspiring!



OT, but this reminded me...I was in a community play some years ago and one of the older women there was quite, um, plump! It eventually came out (from her) that "After I left my husband, I gained 70 pounds in a year and, boy, was it a relief!" I glanced up and down and silently swooned, being the shy sort.  But not only did she liberate herself from skinny tyranny, she took a part in a play to further announce "This is who I am, and I am not skinny." I always remembered her beauty but also her courage as a new fat woman.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 22, 2020)

Larry: that's "off topic" only in that you didn't get to see her naked.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Jun 28, 2020)

Awwwww no sad face


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 29, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Larry: that's "off topic" only in that you didn't get to see her naked.



Ohhhh my goodness...I shan't go there!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll let you know if I ever find an SO.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Jul 15, 2020)

thatgirl007 said:


> My ex hated my weight and was constantly wanting me to lose. I tried but when we broke up, I felt so much freedom! I promptly gained 100 pounds, haha. Hearing your stories is inspiring!



I've seen a lot of couples in similar situations and always felt for the person who's been criticised for gaining weight. I hope you're happy and enjoying the extra weight now.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Jan 14, 2022)

My wife and I have been together a long time and have both put on a lot of weight over the years. So I really don’t remember “the first time” reaction. But now she is super into my big fat hanging belly. She often will pat it discreetly or comment how big it looks after a meal!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2022)

He thought it was great to see a smaller FFA! He loved my ass lol


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 15, 2022)

He literally was licking his lips. He's so incredibly sensual and sexy ❤


----------



## khrestel (Jan 16, 2022)

He had seen me naked many times at different sizes before we eventually got together. I had just lost over 200 lbs, my skin was hanging and I couldn't bear to let him see me. I just cuddled close to his magnificent belly and tried to make it about him as much as possible.

We're still a bit like that, tho having gained back a bunch I'm feeling more confident and he's finding me more attractive.


----------



## luckyfa (Jan 22, 2022)

When my wife and I first met, she wasn‘t really fat, just a bit chubby (154 lbs). I didn‘t know I was a fat admirer back then and her weight wasn‘t an issue. I loved her and her body. But then she began to gain weight rapidly and I was absolutely thrilled by it. After about 20 lbs in barely three months, she started to complain about her „fatness“ and wobbly belly. I sincerely told her that I didn‘t think she was fat and that I loved her belly. Two months later, she had gained another 25 lbs and this was when her double belly emerged. I was absolutely thrilled by it. This was my defining moment as a fat admirer.


----------



## kilo riley (Mar 15, 2022)

Well I met my wife back in the aol instant messenger days and we were chatting and she mentioned she liked men in the 400 lb range. Well I was about 220 lbs so I figured I wasn't her type. But we did ended up meeting up and dating and her first reaction to my body was positive. She couldn't stop kneading me like dough. She was a big girl herself so we both kind of went to town on each other's girthness if you will. She says now she kind of new I'd get a lot heavier because if my body type and how much I ate. By like year ten she had her 400 pounder.


----------



## Poet (Mar 28, 2022)

My SO gives me mixed messages or at least I can’t get a direct response. My question to her is how much weight would she like for me to gain. Recently she said that my gain suits me and I asked her if I should gain more and she said yes. 

I just want to say that I’m a newbie when it come to the community. I just started drinking heavy cream 4 days ago. I’m at my highest weight for me at 185lbs and I’m sure that tryst doesn’t sound like a lot. She said to put on 10 lbs and that’s the reason why I’m drinking the cream to quickly gain the weight. 

My thoughts were to see how she reacts instead of asking her directly when I said more the other day ( as I’m asking her for her permission to let go ) she pointed at my arms and said when you’re working out that the belly will reduce. I’m muscular and I don’t know if she wants muscular or fat or both. 

I think she doesn’t tell me directly sometimes because she doesn’t want me to worry about my weight. 

I wore one of my slim fit tshirts and didn’t hold in my gut. You could see a small belly protruding, I feel like I’m gaining in the lower belly and you could see my love handles are pretty convex. I’m also gaining in the butt. 

She fed me curry and Indian crepes called dosas, she kept putting those on my plate. I had three of those with my curry and I was full. She made another curry for supper and kept filling my bowl. She was stroking the top of my belly, she pressed into it to see how it felt and she would feel from the top at my chest and feel all the way down to see how much it stuck out. 

She’s sitting at the couch and I stood up in my tight shirt with my belly sticking out and she kept validating me by saying sexy.

She could have told me to lose weight, wear a bigger shirt and not give me seconds and continue filling my plate with crepes.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Apr 17, 2022)

My current BF I have known for 25 years so we knew each other before I gained weight.
He had worked in Japan for years so we hadn't seen each other for quite a few years
His sister and I are good friends and she would email him pics of us hanging out and going places so he knew I had gained a lot.
The first date after he moved back was incredible.
Getting hugged by a BHM and me with all my fat rolls squishing against his big belly was so erotic.
Yes we went to my place and I held him hostage lolol


----------

